# ,       !?

## R6BL

:Exclamation:   ,       ?
   INTRACK  ITRACK,  ,
  XP      .
  ORBITRON, 
NOVA- ,  .
    ?

----------


## UN9GW

SatScan-,     ",  " -  NovaforWindows  .

----------


## ew4dx

ver 2.2 bild 48.     .

----------


## RW4HRE

- -   JAVA    ( )!??

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

SatPC32  -  .        .       ...

----------

Log Sat,   ,  http://www.amsat.org/amsat/keps/menu.html

----------


## rw3adb

> SatPC32  -  .        .       ...


  -     "". - !
    :
  SatPC32    ,           .    .
    .
    ,  WISPDDE.  -  ,   .
. Alt-Tab    .

----------


## K6VHF

,    .
LogSat , Nova for Windows  SatPC32.
 .
 LogSat    ,  Nova for Windows     , -  . SatPC32-,  , (. )    CPU.

----------


## RX3DRC

-        Ham Radio Deluxe.  ""      (   -     :Sad:    ).  ,    , ORBITRON  (  ).

----------


## RA0WCY

,          .    SO-50 -  . -     .        .

----------


## RA0WCY

To 4L1FP:
      :    Nova for Windows  SatPC32?    ?
   HamRadioDelux v3.4   ,         FT-897,     SAT .    .  (  -    ):    ?       SAT-.

----------


## Professor

Orbitron 3.10   , -,   : -51 145.000,  435.300  .
  90%   145.500.
TLE  ,    .

Logsat 52   ,     :
Erorr   The  configuration has changed.     CDRom.

----------


## RW4HRE

> Orbitron 3.10   , -,   : -51 145.000,  435.300  .
>   90%   145.500.
> TLE  ,    .
> 
> Logsat 52   ,     :
> Erorr   The  configuration has changed.     CDRom.


      ,     .

----------


## K6VHF

.    .          ,     .

----------


## UN9GW

> 10  Orbitron  Satscape.      .       .     , . ""   ,     3D,  ,  .        ,   ,  ,           .
>          ,  ,       .          .


      .

----------


## Mexico

Professor ".. Orbitron 3.10   , -,   : -51 145.000,  435.300  . 
  90%   145.500. 
TLE  ,    .."

            ,     .

   ,        TLE        .          ,                 Ande.      TLE ,    
"".               .

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
>       .
> 
> 
>  .             .     .       .


  ,    .  "",     (   ,   )     (  ),        .

----------


## UN9GW

> PR  ,    , ,    .


,     :Smile:

----------


## Serg

"   ,   "

,     "",         :Very Happy:

----------


## RW4HRE

> ,             -,    ,    -   - .
>  -    .   ,  -  .      - .


  !
          -       . :(
 ,      98-    ...

----------


## R0AU

> ,             -,    ,    -   - .
>  -    .   ,  -  .      - .
>   ,       .
>      ,   .   ""-   ,       .
> 
>     ""-   "" !)))
>        ,   SSB -   0.5 -    .


 "" TLE  (amateur.tle     ).

----------


## RW4HRE

> RW4HRE
> 
>       ,      - !  :wink:
> 
> 
>  10:
> 1.-51
> 2.?
> 3....


AO-7
FO-20
AO-27
FO-29
NO-44
SO-50
AO-51
VO-52
ISS
RAFT

P.S.     (10), -    !  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## klez

> "   ,   "
> 
> ,     "",


   .
    .
vb     ,  vb.net  .

----------


## Serg

.      -  ,         .     .

  -     ?  

          ...       ...

----------


## UN9GW

> !
>    FT-847,        ,   ?     ,


 Ham Radio Deluxe     .        .        -    -    .

 : http://hrd.ham-radio.ch/downloads/downloads.htm   1254

----------


## K6VHF

-,    DOS    .   ,     LOgSat.
  ,         DOS .
     : Nova for Windows   SatPc32.
LogSat      ,       .  ,         :Crazy:  .
Ham Radio Deluxe  ,         .       ,     .
  !  :  :

----------


## TOGAF

!
  .
     ,      AO-10.
    VK0IR.
     , .
     .
1. SatPc32-  ,         ,   ,    ,   .  
   .
   LVB       .
     .
2. WXtrack-    LVB,           .
  , .
   SAT.
73!

----------


## vuk_Vasily

HRD, Orbitron, SatPC32  IC-910H.  :
HRD  ,  . 
Orbitron        .
SatPC32    .  :Super:

----------


## UN9GW

> HRD, Orbitron, SatPC32  IC-910H.  :
> HRD  ,  . 
> Orbitron        .
> SatPC32    .


HRD      IC-910,   IC-7000   .

----------


## klez

Vista

----------


## rw3adb

> ....   SATPC32       .                  ...  .


 ,  32   -   ,     -(
     .    -    (
       .      ,    32.



   :
   -  ?
  .

 - 3.00 -    .
,   ,       .

----------


## VElkin

SatScape.  ,   !   .         Delfi.
 .

----------


## K6VHF

Nova For Windows,  .
      ,    .

----------

,,   ,  -   ...LogSat, , ,      ,  . , ,   -,       http://www.amsat.org/amsat/keps/menu.html
,.  !   ,  ,    !

----------


## rw3adb

> 


- .
 ,   -    .
  ?  .
 -    .  ,  ?




> Instant Track V1.0


!

, .  4  .
- .

----------


## K6VHF

> ,.  !   ,  ,    !


  ?   ?

----------


## ra3pop

!  LogSat v 5.2,         , ?

----------


## ra3pop

, ,      5.02,        ,    5.2 ,     -  .     ?

----------


## Boriss

,    .    http://www.download.com/LogSat-Profe...-10010245.html,      .  exe. ,        . ?

----------


## ra3pop

> ,    .    http://www.download.com/LogSat-Profe...-10010245.html,      .  exe. ,        . ?


          !

----------


## K6VHF

> SatPC32   LogSat?


LogSat       .

----------


## Boriss

> !
> 
> - (      )     5.261      (    ).


    ,    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## ra3pop

,     .

----------


## UN9GW

HRD   IC-7000,         -   .

----------


## RW3XL

,    IC-820      ?     PcSat32       .

----------


## RW3XL

,   IC-910  HRD  ,    IC-820.

----------


## UN9GW

> SatPC32-  Demo -   ?  ?      ,    ?
> P.S.,  ,           ALEX


  .  :Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

,   (  DL8RCB,      !)!,     2008   http://www.hallosat.de/german/hallosat/WWW_HalloSat.htm   IC-910H,       DLL,        ,  ,       ,        !    
     space track,       HALLOSAT  ORBITRON    ,       ""     ,   !

----------


## vuk_Vasily

> ,   (  DL8RCB,     !)!,     2008   http://www.hallosat.de/german/hallosat/WWW_HalloSat.htm


   !

----------


## R3DZ

TS-790 .
 .

----------


## NovosibHam_Z

. 
  ,                 .     ..   2        .        .
.

----------


## NovosibHam_Z

. 
      ,     ???  :Smile:

----------


## Serg

HRD   Win98?

  -   , ,         .   ...

----------


## RK1AT

http://www.space-track.org/perl/new_account.pl
  , , ,   missing,       ham radio operator     .     e-mail ,   ,    1-2       ,           !         .

----------


## RK1AT

2 Genna 
, ,   !

----------


## RK1AT

> ,         ?!


  ,   ""     .  ,               , ,     ""    .

----------


## RK1AT

> ...      ,     .


 space track        .

----------


## RK1AT

,  ,     ,        ""   space track,      ,     ?!   ,    ,   ,  ,          SAT.       ,  PC   500   YASEU.      .

----------


## Serg

,        ""       -.

   ,  ,       ,  ,     RN6BN-   :Very Happy:    3-6 ...  8O

----------


## RK1AT

,      , 30 EU  + 10$        .          ,     .      910H,   19200,  CI-V,        ! ,   , TRX-manager, HAM RADIO DELUX, ORBITRON, SATPC32,  ,     Now,     HALLOSAT! SAT SCAPE     ,        .

----------


## RK1AT

DB3DH,   PDF,      Hallosat         Delphi3 http://www.hallosat.de/DELPHI_C3.pdf 
 ,           , !

----------


## rw3adb

*ur4lrh*



> .            ?


   ,    .    SSB -      "".     .

   ,            -(
     ,      ?   . ,          -   .

*RA0JV*



> 


   !

----------


## UN9GW

SatPC32: http://rapidshare.com/files/135651893/spc32.rar.html 
   .    -  .

----------


## UN9GW

> .


 "www."  :Wink:

----------


## UN9GW

> *Igor UN9GW*
> 
>  ""     ?


   .  :Wink:

----------


## UN9GW

, !

,  -  .   .   ,   (http://rapidshare.com/files/135651893/spc32.rar.html)   ,    . 

   HRD -        IC-910,    .    :Sad:

----------


## UN9GW

:Smile:

----------


## RK6EWX

> cqham.ru


!      ,    () !
       ?

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
> cqham.ru
> 
> 
> !      ,    () !
>        ?


         -  .  :Smile:

----------


## rw3adb

> .   ,   .


.  - ))  10       -)

----------


## TOGAF

!
FodTrack  DOC,     TS-450  LVB.
  .    TRACK( )   ,   .
IC-821     .
73! .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> ,    () !
>        ?


    ,  ...

----------


## RK1AT

> 


 C,   Vist            ,    ,  ,      ,    NETE    USB-CAT.

----------


## Serg

,       ,   Win.

      ?   -166    ,     DX4-100,      (,        2  3...)

----------


## UN9GW

http://www.heavensat.ru/ -  .  :Smile:

----------


## RU6AI

-   Wisp     ,    -    . AO-51  ,  VO-52 ? TS-790

----------


## RU6AI

, SatPC32  ..   SAT.
C  !.

----------


## R4ITU

SatPC32    !
  SatPC32  .
  -   CAT    SAT  .           +- 10     ,    ,       .
 " "  1-2 .   - 10   SSB  CW  100   FM.   ,  "V"  +  SSB\CW(..   VFO )   FM  +(  ..)...   ,   ,       .  .        .   SatPC32     -     TX   RX       ,     -   ,   .  -      (    "").          ,       ... UHF 200-400      .
  (        ,   .    1-2            TRX,      CAT  9600  19200 ) -    .....  (<2000 ) .

----------


## R4ITU

"   -1--233,   ?-)"
-     .

 - ..   
   ... ,    ..      .  "   ". 

" ? ?  ? "
-  :  TRX  -> ->    -> -> TRX  .     ""   "".....    .

"       ,  ?"
-.   . . ..    -  (  ,   1 )""    .      - "" .     RX  TX    1,   Athlon XP 2300  1    9600    IC-820(  "SAT").      10 ...... . "Optiion"--->"Update map every(sec)" <<10>>
..     " " .
P.S.          SAT    (  ).     "MAIN"    "SUB"  .      .......

----------


## RU6AI

-Setup-options-update map every -  1-2 ?  .       ?

----------


## RU6AI

, .

----------


## zzzzzz

to RA6AI
 ,       ,   FM          .

     ??????????

             .



       .

----------


## zzzzzz

[quote="RA0JV"]  DB3DH,   PDF,      Hallosat         Delphi3 http://www.hallosat.de/DELPHI_C3.pdf 
 ,           , 






.

      .

   IC-910H            .



      .

----------


## UN9GW

910-      (     ). 
   ,     IC-7000      .

----------


## rw3adb

> "   -1--233,   ?-)"
> -     .
> 
>  - ..   
>    ... ,    ..      .  "   ".


   -)
    . ,     .    ,     ?




> " ? ?  ? "
> -  :  TRX  -> ->    -> -> TRX  .     ""   "".....    .


. ,   .
,     . ,   .




> "       ,  ?"
> -.   . . ..    -  (  ,   1 )""    .


 ,  .    ,     .     ,   ""  ,     ,     ,  .


      ,  ,     ""          .




> - "" .     RX  TX    1,   Athlon XP 2300  1    9600    IC-820(  "SAT").      10 ...... . "Optiion"--->"Update map every(sec)" <<10>>
> ..     " " .


10     . 
      1  ? 897       10.  25       . 
      -.





> P.S.          SAT    (  ).     "MAIN"    "SUB"  .      .......


   ,  !
   , -     .
     ,  - .
     ,  VO-52.

----------


## rw3adb

.       .  -    .
-   .

----------


## RU6AI

,     -  .  
UA3TCF -      QSO,     (RW3ADB),    -    ...   .

----------


## RU6AI

,      ...
    .
   !

----------


## rw3adb

> , ,     ,      .


   .    .

 ,              qth,       .     ,  -  25  .  - , -   aos.  .   -     .




> ,     -  .  
> UA3TCF -      QSO,     (RW3ADB),    -    ...   .


 -    ,    -    !      ,      ,      ,    .
      ,         ,  ,     , ,     ,  - .      qso.        ,        ,       .

    ,        ,   -       .




> SatPC32   ,          ????????????  ??????.


 ?  98      .

----------


## R4ITU

> !
> 
>   SatPC32   ,          ????????????  ??????.
> 
>     .    
> 
>   .



  - " SatPC32   "
-  .....

----------


## RU6AI

-// . -          ....  :Smile:

----------


## RU6AI

-   ().
,    ...       .         .       SAT.

----------


## zzzzzz

RA6AS
   .        - .     .javascr  ipt:emoticon('')


           .

    . .

----------


## zzzzzz

4L1FP
4l1fp@mail.ru     .


  .

----------


## rw3adb

> -   ().


-..)    -  ?   :Laughing:  




> .       SAT.


  ,    -    ,    =)
  -      .
  -     .
,   ,  -     .   -     .  .




> -// . -         ..


.  ,      .
  -  ,      -   ,   .
     FO-29.  -        .  -  ,  -    .
,      -         .

          .   , +-   .    -     .

----------


## rw3adb

*RU6AI*



> ..


- . ,       ""     . "",  - _.      .
    .

    , -  ... 




> - +12,-12  +5  0 .          .(   ,    ..


 - ,    - 85 .   .   -       .  -      , .   - , ,    .
,         .

  ,     ,      ,       -   -   .




> 100,      ,  .  .


  .
 .  _.

  -   . - .  -   .    .
  +1-   -5500.  - .

----------


## RU6AI

> *RU6AI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RU6AI
> 
>    ..
> ...


OK!  ...G-5500  , ...
           ... 73! .

----------


## zzzzzz

!!!!!!!!!!!!

 SatPC32 ,  910-   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Super:  

     ,   


     73

----------


## RU6AI

> !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
>  SatPC32 ,  910-       
> 
>      ,   
> 
> 
>      73


  satellites   update keeps(   ..)

----------


## Windk

> Windk
> 
>     PocketPC,       ,    :
> 
> 
>    (  )tle            ?  GPS


    .    ( )  .
     ,    .

----------


## add

Hallosat

----------


## RK1AT

> Hallosat


 Restorator,     Hallosat  HRD   . ,  ,   ,           !
 ,     ,  .

----------


## RK1AT

> 4L1FP    Hallosat.


 ,      ,      ,      , ,  !  ,     HalloSat!

----------


## RK1AT

> ,   .


   ,        English.lan,   ! , ,   !?    HELP   !



> HALLOSAT-a


C,     , DB3DH.         ,    !
,    ,        !

----------


## RK1AT

> .


,       ,   . 30 Euro +          10 $       100%   !

----------


## R4ITU

-  "        SatPC32?"
  ,    ,  Doppler.SQF    ,    .
   (    )       c:\Documents and Settings\" "\Application Data\SatPC32\Doppler  .SQF (  ........\Application Data\SatPC32\Doppler  .SQF -  "", ..    ).

      (  SO-50):

"SO-50,436790,145850,FM,  FM,NOR,0,0"
---1---,----2----,---3----,-4-,5-,-6-,-7-,-8-

1.  ,            ...amat  eur  nasa  ...
2.   ( )
3.   ( )
4.   
5.   
6.     (   REV)
7.       ( )
8.       ( )

      (   ) -       ,   0.

       (   )
   -      ,      -  .   ,        CAT.      .    ,    ,         ,   .

----------


## RK1AT

> HALLOSAT,    ,   .  .


 !

----------


## tv5460

Linux  Gpredict.           " ".

      .

----------


## RW3XL

.      .

----------

,    .  .    - HalloSat.           -       ,  ""    -     .    ,       ,  ,   ,    .
   (  ).    ""    -      ,    . , ,   - 40        . :(
 SatPC32 , , -,      , , -,   . 
  .    40 ,      .  :Smile:    32  .

----------

> **
> ?


 "!"(  )  :Smile:

----------

. -  ?   .

----------

!

----------

! ()  :Smile:            -   ,     -    .    -         .      ..?   -      - .           -     .    ,         40  -    . ,  ,   ,               .  :Smile:     "" -   , " ".  :Smile: 
          ...    -    ,      ... .          .  .       ,      ,    -   -. -   ?

----------


## tv5460

-  Gpregict?    ,   -      ,     .

----------


## K6VHF

.   *GPREDICT* 
http://gpredict.oz9aec.net/

----------


## RK1AT

AMSAT,   HAlloSat   5.4  5.5 ,   .
   HalloSat c  . http://www.hallosat.de/privat/Kepler-2Li.txt
        Kepler-2li.txt,     ,    .   ,     .   ,           ,  AMSAT   - http://www.amsat.org/amsat/ftp/keps/current/nasa.all,   - http://www.amsat.org/amsat/ftp/keps/...t/nasabare.txt

----------


## Zoer

"Gpredict"  FreeBSD. .        .   :Smile:  
     -  UNIX- ?

----------


## ur3ctb

4Z5CP, ,    ?!  :Very Happy:

----------


## RN3DMN

,    yg[jlbncz 51

----------


## r3hh

> ,    yg[jlbncz 51


  amateur

----------


## RK1AT

> -      Hallosat ?


      ,  ,    LAN   ,      .

----------

.

 ,  HalloSat-5555 
     ,     
Dicter ver 2.52   .   (lan)  .

----------


## ES4TIX

Unicode.    ,     .

----------


## RA3ATX

SatPC32  IC-706MK2G ?    ,       :(     Dlink  Uplink.

----------


## Men

?

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


 ,    ,     
73

----------


## Men

....     ...
http://gpredict.oz9aec.net/index.php

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,     .


 
73

----------


## Igor@D66

> 


GNOME Predict    ,    
"

----------


## Adagumer

,   .

----------

Adagumer

----------


## Adagumer

!

----------


## luckyman

!
  SATSCAN - ,   MSDOS.
    -   : dancig@mail.ru,  !
! 73! gl tu EE
de rv3dsa

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


    ,       
https://spacegid.com/media/iss_tracker/

----------

Adagumer

----------


## DL8RCB

,    ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> Satcom


  ""  fltsatcom 8 ( USA 46) 20253

----------

